# It's dumping!



## Greg (Apr 20, 2009)

At least according to the Accuweather radar:

http://www.accuweather.com/radar-st...&site=CT_&type=SIR&anim=1&level=state&large=0

:roll:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 20, 2009)

JEA!!!!!!

Shred the gnar..


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 20, 2009)

Isn't it too warm?  Can anyone up north give a report?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 20, 2009)

kcyanks1 said:


> Isn't it too warm?  Can anyone up north give a report?



Sleet pellets in north Jersey...skiable???


----------



## Beetlenut (Apr 20, 2009)

> *It's dumping! *


 
Wow. What a coincidence. Posting from the throne, so am I!


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 20, 2009)

looks like rain here


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 20, 2009)

I heard rumors that they might reopen Plattekill tomorrow for Powder Daze..they're in the Bulls Eye..


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 20, 2009)

At Rutland it is cold and dark.  No precip.  No telling what is happening up in the mountains.

Sugarbush is reporting 49 F at the base and clear skies.  34 F at the summit of Ellen.  Close...


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 20, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Sleet pellets in north Jersey...skiable???


hell yeah...bring your fat ski's!


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Apr 20, 2009)

It's getting darker and getting colder her up at the MRV also. Course, that might have more to do with the onset of nightfall but hey, I'm no scientist.


----------



## severine (Apr 20, 2009)

It was sleet or freezing rain here. Went into Target and it was WINDY and cold (though 42*F according to the car); came out and it was sleeting/freezing rain sideways. Ouch! It didn't last long though.


----------



## whiteface valmas (Apr 20, 2009)

new england mountains could get some snow
radar looks promising but it might be too warm to support snow


----------



## whiteface valmas (Apr 20, 2009)

over at the accuweather forums they were saying that it was snowing/mix near sussex county new jersey


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Apr 21, 2009)

Yikes!  It's white out there. :lol:  Might be an interesting snow report tomorrow morning.

Edit: Oh well, snow all gone, looked nice last night.


----------



## whiteface valmas (Apr 21, 2009)

this morning(7;30) it was snowing like heck at the loaf, there was an inch or 2 on the ground but right know it looks like it melted


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 21, 2009)

whiteface valmas said:


> this morning(7;30) it was snowing like heck at the loaf, there was an inch or 2 on the ground but right know it looks like it melted




pictures or it didn't happen!!!!


----------



## Mildcat (Apr 21, 2009)

whiteface valmas said:


> this morning(7;30) it was snowing like heck at the loaf, there was an inch or 2 on the ground but right know it looks like it melted



How long are you going to be up there? Let us know how the snow's holding up.  I'm heading to Bethel Thursday but I might just go to the Loaf instead.


----------



## whiteface valmas (Apr 22, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> How long are you going to be up there? Let us know how the snow's holding up.  I'm heading to Bethel Thursday but I might just go to the Loaf instead.



no, i saw it on their webcam 
i won't go up there this week,  but i can tell you that ther is alot of snow up there


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 29, 2009)

Bump for wa-loaf!


----------

